# Cluster con gentoo

## Juan Facundo

Buenas. Quiero que alguien me cuente si es que sabe, donde puedo conseguir un "how-to" o guía acerca de como montar un cluster con gentoo linux. Hace tiempo encontré algo, pero no recuerdo donde y ahora no puedo encontrar alguna info copada. ¿Alguna idea?.

Gracias.  :Idea: 

----------

## pelelademadera

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openmosix-howto.xml

----------

## Juan Facundo

Pero no encuentro fuentes con openmosix para descargar en el portage. No encuentro la forma de implementarlo. Y el enlace que me dejaste, solo me habla de kernel 2.4.

Estoy mirando MPICH2. Pero no es lo mismo.

Gracias de todos modos.

----------

## JotaCE

Segun he leido, OpenMosix fue consideradp estable bajo la serie de kernel-2.4.

La serie de kernel-2.6 tiene ese soporte. Sin embargo en febrero de 2007 openmosix fue removido de portage.

LinuxPMI reemplaza actualmente el proyecto openmosix.

Sobre como implementarolo en Gentoo ps no tengo ni la mas RCP idea!!

Saludos!  :Wink: 

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, aunque no tengo configurado nada todavía, leyendo un poco, decidí inclinarme por "openmpi" luego de haber visto varios mpi dando vuelta en el portage.

A simple viste se que ha cambiado un poco la forma que se hacen las cosas respecto de openmosix. Pero creo que para lo que necesito funcionará. De hecho, con mpi, no hay que parchear el núcleo.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

